# Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0 uv light



## reptilemad123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi All,

How long do they last for.

I bought a viv from preloved and the guy I bought off said they last 12 months.

Is that correct?


----------



## EssexTurts (Mar 20, 2012)

reptilemad123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How long do they last for.
> 
> ...


Its recommended by manufacturers to change the UVB lights every year, but realistically after about 6 months there is reduced UVB output. Depends how far away your bulb or tube is.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

And how long you leave it on for each day.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

About 4-6 months is all they laat with a 10-12 hour photoperiod each day. the uv light should be on at the same time as the heat bulb.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

reptilemad123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How long do they last for.
> 
> ...


WE you do change it go for Arcadia much better.


----------

